# 9 weeks till ukbff midlands



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi all just thought i would run a little journal for my last 9 weeks prep for the ukbff midlands on the 7th october will post diet and training routine

shortly have hooked up with neal cranwell of krunch gym for my last 10 weeks as i am new to competing thought i needed advice on the all important run in

ie: carb depleting and loading sodium levels and such like ....

progress pics will follow just thought i would get the ball rolling today !!!!!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

good luck with your prep :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck mate!

Cant go wrong with Neale, seems to be a very knowledgable person, sure he will hgave you in amazing shape.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

All the best


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good luck mate! Will be following with interest!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

nice shape in your avi, will be keeping an eye out for pics


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Subbed for this, best of luck!


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

All the best with the prep.

What class are you doing and any current pictures?


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Good luck with your prep


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Good luck with prep


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Hope the prep goes well! Good luck


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi all , thanks for all the messages !!!

Bodyweight is currently 86.6 kg coming down bang on track for an under 80kg entry . am currently doing 1hour fasted cardio before breakfast and then follwed by 45mins HIIT cardio after training . currently following the Y3T training system and finding it very good indeed .

my current kcals are 3400 a day

400grms protein

299grms carbs

71grms fats

this is too keep my matabolism charged and not store any unwanted fat , 5-6 liters of water a day

currently on 7 meals a day with no whey shakes . im using evogen Evp and cell kem pre and post workout

will post diet soon in more detail and pics will be coming over the weekend !!!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

300 carbs ...lucky bastard


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

CJ said:


> 300 carbs ...lucky bastard


lol ...... it will come down mate trust me !!!!


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Pics taken this morning still 8 weeks out !!!


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Good luck mate


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Rottee said:


> Good luck mate


Thanks Bud !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking very impressive! look forward to seeing pics further down the line.


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

forgot this one pic is not the best quality :no:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Love how long your tear drops are. Some great Seperation already.


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Love how long your tear drops are. Some great Seperation already.


Thanks bud noticed on your Avi not short on teardrop length yourself


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking good already, cant wait to see what your like in another 8 weeks!

Do you find when you tan up it covers your tattoos? always wondered about this and im sure I read somewhere thats one of the main reasons tanning got introduced?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah happy with my length mate lol.


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Looking good already, cant wait to see what your like in another 8 weeks!
> 
> Do you find when you tan up it covers your tattoos? always wondered about this and im sure I read somewhere thats one of the main reasons tanning got introduced?


It does mask them a bit more but they are still clear to see mate unlike many years ago a lot of competing bodybuilders have got them !!!! think it is more accepted in the sport now .


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi all sorry there have been no updates for a few weeks as work , training and the prep are taking up so much time !!!! 4 weeks out no pic was taken yesterday , carbs now lower around 190 a day protein still the same , cardio now changed still 1hr fasted in the morning but now 30 mins posing after workout Music chosen and starting to plan a routine 83kg now so getting close and still on track Training is more about details now and not so heavy to avoid injury and stay gassed for the workouts !!!


----------



## bigstee (Nov 15, 2011)

i found this online.. looks some solid info. lookin awsome mate

9 WEEKS OUT

The metabolism really starts to kick around this time with weight dropping at 3 solid lbs per wk. GH doubled to BID administrations. Taurine 1500mg BID is added to defeat clen & tren cramping. Attitude starts to get volatile at this time.

DRUGS

Test-E 875mg wk

Tren-E 500mg wk

GH 6iu ED BID

EQ 600mg wk

ECA Stack, 2 caps BID

Clenbuterol 120mg BID (2wks on / 2wks off > 9-8, 6-5, 2-1)

TRAINING

Supersets continued, volume increased. Legs are hit 2x per wk, once light with very high reps (25-50) the other remains heavy with reps staying 12-15 per exercise. Weak muscle groups are hit 2x per wk. Abs are done 5x per wk, calves 3x per wk. Cardio remains two sessions 45-50 minutes, yet the first 39 minutes are done on the Stairmaster, and the remianing time can be completed on a bike, or preferrably treadmill. Posing practice begins and I attempt to get in 3 sessions a week.

DIET

Protein shakes discontinued. Only whole foods eaten. Attempt to consume 450g of protein per day. Carb cycling begins;

Day 1: 250g in three meals

Day 2: 250g in three meals

Day 3: 75g in one meal midday

...and repeat the 250/250/75g carb cycling until 2wks out.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

6-4 WEEKS OUT

Make it or break it time! Short esters are preferred 6-4wks out. EQ is discontinued at 4wks. T3 starts at 4wks, clen is upped to 160mcg BID at 4wks as well. It's also at this time that everyone who thinks they know something start offering unrequested advice for my remaning contest prep - but, that's OK, because I remember Golden Rule #1. I have little tollerance at this time so I've found a simple head nod and a, "Yeah, I think I'll give that a try" gets me out most conversations quickly. At 4wks I'm leaning out pretty well and started to turn heads and get frequent comments in the gym. By now I've dropped about 30lbs, averaging 3.3lb losses weekly. I sweat profusely at night and the AC is kept at 60 so that it runs 24/7. I never get more than 4-5 hours of sleep at night. Waking for urination occurs at least 4 times a night. My metabolism is screaming and my body is hot all day and night. I'm lucky to get 5-6 hours of sleep per night at this time and afternoon naps are frequent. Intimate relationships start to suffer here. Getting angry is easy, and cooling off takes an eternity.

DRUGS

Test-E 875mg wk (move to Test-P, 150mg EOD)

Tren-A 100mg EOD

GH 6iu ED BID

EQ 600mg wk

ECA Stack, 2 caps BID

Clenbuterol 120mg BID (2wks on/2wks off > 9-8, 6-5, 2-1)

T3 50mcg BID, and at 4wks out 75mcg BID

Winstrol injectable at 50mg ED or doubled for an oral dose.

TRAINING

Supersets, high volume, strength dropping rapidly. Finding someone else to work out with is a must for me at this time as I just can't harness the mental fortitude to really push it, but with someone I will never let myself get punked. Posing practice begins daily - at least 30 minute sessions of compulsories and quarter turns. I free-style my music routines so I don't practice for the night show posing.

DIET

High protein and continued carb cylcling with a 250/250/75g scheme. High GI carbs are starting to call my name now, and diet breakdown intervention protocols are implimented. I've found that if I never skip my meal frequency of 2 1/2-3hrs I stay on my diet. It's when I'm sick of chicken and don't eat for 5 or 6 hours is when I break down and start rummaging through the cupboards like a heroin addict. Last year my story was 17 poptarts 3wks out at 2am. This year I found some very old, very stale vanilla cookies. I ate three and tossed the rest of the pack loosly into the trash as a preventative measure. 5 minutes later I was circling for the trash looking for any cookies that may have not touched any other discarded materials in the container. I managed to find 4 cookies to eat that met my standards of sterilization. The mind game is really on now.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

3-2 WEEKS OUT

The mind starts offering it's own physique criticism here; "I'm way too fat - I'm so far behind, I'm flat as a pancake, etc..." At 3wks out a third eye is needed for accurate criticism. I can't stand anyone, I don't want people near me, the way my girlfriend drives ****es me off, and I have sudden urges to yank people out of their cars and strangle helpless puppies.

DRUGS

Test-P 150mg EOD

Tren-A 100mg EOD

GH 6iu ED BID

ECA Stack, 2 caps BID

Clenbuterol 160mg BID

T3 75mcg BID

Winstrol injectable at 50mg ED or doubled for an oral dose.

Halotestin 20mg ED 2wks out / 40mg ED 1wk out

TRAINING

I'm weak, so it's all heavy to me at this point. 15-20 reps, supersets, long workouts, and cardio doubles using the Stairmaster for the first 30 minutes twice a day. One day per week my leg routine consits of presses with a 20-30-40-50 rep count.

DIET

My diet guy will be looking at me regularly and tweaking my carbs. Around 3wks out I was cycling carbs lower with a 150/150/50 rotation. At 2wks out I carb depleted on Sat and Sun, then returned to the 150/150/50 rotation. Restaurant food is no longer allowed at this time. I start smelling obscure foods, like grilled cheese sandwiches and tomato soup only to find it's a steak someone is eating at the table next to me. Multi-minerals added at twice label suggestions to prevent cramping. I also added Fiber Con fiber tablets to keep my gastrointestinal tract moving along.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

THE LAST TEN DAYS

All injections of AAS & GH are discontinued. They hold water, and it's too close to get unlucky with a bad shot and have a lump in your deltoid on stage. Orals continued through Friday, excluding clenbuterol which causes cramping, so I've stopped that on Thursday. My girlfriend keeps telling everyone we know I'm and asshole right in front of me - and for some reason it's the only time I smile anymore. At this point I just want it all to end. Regular posing occurs daily for about 15 minutes at a time. This will help pull glycogen into the muscle tissue. For the same reason, R-ALA is taken 200mg 20 minutes before each 60g carb meal.

SODIUM LOADING, DIURETICS & DISTILLED WATER

On Thursday, 10 days out I sodium load consuming as much salt as I can for six days. I've been told only Sea Salt will accomplish this, but table salt seemed to work very well for me.

WEDNESDAY: Aldactone 50mg BID

THURSDAY: Aldactone 50mg 8AM / Aldactone 25mg 8PM / Aldactizide 25mg 8PM

FRIDAY: Aldactone 25mg 8AM / Aldactizide 25mg 8AM / Aldactone 25mg 8PM / Aldactizide 25mg 8PM

SATURDAY: Aldactone 25mg 8AM / Aldactizide 25mg 8AM / Aldactizide 25mg 3pm

Tuesday I drink 2.5 gallons of distilled water, Wednesday 2 gallons, Thursday 1.5 gallons and from Friday morning to about 2pm I drink 1.5 gallons of water and stop. From that point on I only consume enough water to swallow pills. When I become obsessed with water, about midday, I chew on ice in attempt to quench my thirst.

At this time ice is the best thing I've ever had. People talk about how they cannot wait to eat pizza, but the reality is water is what we all want to consume (unless you didn't get dry).

CARBOHYDRATE DEPLETETING & LOADING

Saturday and Sunday I carb depleted, and started the infamous carb loading phase on Monday. A third eye is crucial at this time so I know how many carbs to eat as my cerebral function is running at about 15%. Mon-Thur carbs are all sweet potatoes, only sweet potatoes.

MONDAY: 150 grams

TUESDAY: 150 grams

WEDNESDAY: 250 grams

THURSDAY: 400 grams

FRIDAY the real carb loading begins. One unsalted white potato every 2 hours and not a minute longer. I was right on at about 1:45 between each potato. R-ALA was used all day on Friday and Saturday, 200mg twenty minutes before each carb meal. The function of the carbs filling up my muscle tissue and pulling water out of my subutaneous tisse is the goal of carb loading. Some water is needed for this to occur. Starting white potatoes at such frequency any earlier than Friday could put me at risk of "spill over", or when I've taken in so many carbs the water returns to subcutaneous tissue. Protein was also comsumed but not feverishly. If I was super flat from the low carbs and diuretics I would have skipped to protein intake to save room for more carbs. Remember, no water after 2pm, and in conjuction I consumed 1 cup of dried oats. At 4pm I had a T bone with a plain side of pasta, more white potatoes, and repeated the steak and pasta again at 8pm. Before bed I ate another cup of dried oats. I slept 2 hours which is 30 minutes more than last year so I guess I was pretty relaxed. Upon getting up in the night I may eat some pototoes or dried oats again.

SATURDAY is a great day for all the bodybuilders. The classic morning meal is 3 pancakes, syrup and eggs. Still no water. Between breakfast and pre-judging I ate blended peanutbutter and honey spread over rice cakes. Well, mostly topping and a little rice cake, LOL. Then it's high and low GI carb time. At this point almost anything is allowed excluding diary, sodium and water. I consumed some trail mix, 3 bananas, 3 plain burgers with just lettuce and bread, and anything else people wanted to share with me. A few minutes before stage time I eat sugar to aid in vascularity. Niacin is also taken throughout the day to aid in vascularity as well as vasodilation optimizer sprays like Hot Stuff by Pro Tan. A lot of guys eat chocolate but I don't want to have any gastrointestinal issues at this time so I stray from chocolate. One of my fellow competitors from my gym was still eating dried oats with peanut butter backstage.

Theoretically, sodium could be consumed now but then no water at all could be taken, even sips. I'm too thirsty to want to make dehydration worse so I didn't test this theory out. I've also been told that dairy fats (like ice cream) can be consumed as it takes 7 hours for the fat to affect water subcutaneously. I wasn't willing to test this out either. Multi-Minerals are taken every few hours to prevent cramping. Some competitors use an enema early in the morning to flatten out their lower stomach and reduce a constipated feeling, hence my use of the Fiber Con. I've also heard of many guys using 50mg Anadrol ED to fill out on Friday and Saturday but I don't have problems filling out. I'd use short acting insulin before I went the drol route.

It's a very long wait backstage if you are in the Men's Open class as all female, novice and masters divisions will go out on stage before you. Expect to wait 2-3hrs. This is when I hang out in the hall and visit with anyone willing to come backstage, of which there are many. I think it's also my obligation to compliment groups on their way out to the stage (for prejudging, particularly) that they look great, good luck, etc. This puts me at ease and give me a boost in confidence. When you are called by the backstage handler/expeditor he will forewarn you to get oiled up and pumped up. Original Pam is used by most males for oil - yessir - the spray on kind. Your tan should have been completed Friday night with nothing more than a touch-up on Saturday am if needed. I use Pro-Tan, many female figure competitors use Jan Tanna. A lof of guys do a complete workout backstage to pump up, but what this does is load the muscle full of blood which smooths out the cuts. Sure, you will be bigger, but you will lose the cuts. I grab the 20lb dbs and do about 15 slow reps of lateral shoulder raises, curls and kick-backs. About 8 standing lunges on each leg and I'm ready for the stage.

After pre-judging the handlers will tell you to stay dialed in as the final placings will come down to the night show. Going home you have a rough idea of where you have placed, but the night show really doesn't mean a thing. The judges hand in their cards after prejudging and judge nothing more at night than the overall when each class winner poses down against the other. They tell you it will finally come down to the night show so the athletes don't come back all bloated up. If the night crowd sees a high placement bloated they will boo the judges as they think placements are incorrect. It's all a scheme to keep themselves from getting boo-ed!


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

bigstee said:


> i found this online.. looks some solid info. lookin awsome mate
> 
> 9 WEEKS OUT
> 
> ...


good post mate thanks !!!


----------



## bigstee (Nov 15, 2011)

its taken for another site mate, iv been reading up on it. plan to compete next april in the nabba scotland. never done a show before so i will be using that plan. hope its of some use to you.

good luck at your show m8


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thought i would bump this thread. Going up to birmingham with my wife to watch rob tomorrow. As i train with rob i know that he has put 110% into his prep and wish him all the best. Will update the thread with how he does.


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Thought i would bump this thread. Going up to birmingham with my wife to watch rob tomorrow. As i train with rob i know that he has put 110% into his prep and wish him all the best. Will update the thread with how he does.


PICSS pleease!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rob is on his way to birmingham, tan is on and relaxing in the back while a friend drives him.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rob got second place.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Rob got second place.


Great result! Tell him to enjoy his carb up!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Great result! Tell him to enjoy his carb up!


Already gone to eat, very high quality field. Brilliant venue.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> Already gone to eat, very high quality field. Brilliant venue.


Sounds it mate!

He happy with the result?


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

oh great thats good news! congrats!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dag- Is this the U80 guy you mentioned


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes mate, no invite even though it was very close between them, but done so well for first show. Some classes got 3 invites.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Sounds it mate!
> 
> He happy with the result?


He is, done everything he could have done - that is all you can ask of someone.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats to Rob!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Any pics yet?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

He did say he would put some up, youtube link here http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=Ro2li3V_GL8#


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Embedded it mate, cos that link takes you to the mobile version


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks too my man dag for updating you all was pleased with second just a little let down not to get a brits spot


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Robw said:


> thanks too my man dag for updating you all was pleased with second just a little let down not to get a brits spot
> View attachment 97168


Looking in fantastic condition mate, legs are great.

Reps for all the hard work!


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

sorry there not great quality but better ones are on the way


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

legs the next day !!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats again Rob, looked really good and that leg pic needs to be framed and stuck on the mantle piece :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Robw said:


> View attachment 97176
> 
> 
> legs the next day !!!


Jesus. Very good. Nice deep cuts and crazy vascular.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Robw said:


> View attachment 97176
> 
> 
> legs the next day !!!


Jesus wept!


----------

